# People Of Walmart (Sexy And I Know It - LMFAO)



## Blake Bowden (Mar 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;ghrDIQ-K8mg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ghrDIQ-K8mg[/video]


----------



## dreamer (Jun 20, 2012)

This is horrible. Tell me this is not in the U.S. If so, what State of the Union. That's not where I want to live. Glad I carry.


----------



## JJones (Jun 20, 2012)

Warning: Don't watch this  more than once, your face might get stuck that way. :scared:


----------



## Ol Kev (Jun 20, 2012)

I . . . uh . . . I just don't have the words . . . 

I've seen those pics before other places, and some contenders up close at the local store but, just when you think you have seen it all then something comes along to top it. Amazing.


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 23, 2012)

Sometimes I wonder whether or not class warfare is worth all the fuss.  

Other times I just wander.

 :001_unsure:


----------

